# VW Up! first used car and first VAG



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello everyone :wave:
My name is Blaž, and as you can tell from the name I'm not from UK, I'm from Slovenia and I'm 19 years old. I passed my driving test last year but I used my mum's car, 2014 Renault Clio 0,9 Tce since I was going to school not too far from school. But I'm going to study in the Autumn so we kind of needed third car ( father has 2007 Renault Laguna). And with lack of space we found ourselves looking mostly at Twingos. Obvious reasons why Twingo, father has been driving Renault since 1993, mum only had 1 other car than Renault, Fiat Punto 2001. But new ones beeing to expensive to insure and not finding any decent equipped previous generation we expended our search and found the car in question.

The car we bought is VW white Up! ( You could say we Up!ed our car park  ) with I think only sunroof missing from all equipment available back then. Engine is 1.0 MPi 75 KM , powerful enough even for motorway, and it has done 103k kilometers (64k miles). Only problem is that is wasn't cared for much so car was filthy and has got quite some "bruises" from parkings. I'm no processional detailer, I try to do my best with products I have.

So we got the car on Monday 25th of July. First was the cleaning outside. Why? Because neighbors can see it  That is how the car looked when we got it home. I used a shampoo I got on petrol station for free on loyalty points, I know not the best idea but remember, I was on the budget.

























































Ok that was the state of car as we bought it, looks quite bad ha? Wait, it gets worse  
After first clean I don't have pictures, night caught me and it still wasn't presentable but it looked better from the distance, as you can see in this picture from the petrol station. It was something most of the people would call clean on the outside. 








But Tuesday was time for interior. Previous owner used to drive kids to the practice so they would eat and drink in the car and they also had man's best friend, dog, unfortunately not the best friend to upholstery in the car  I used Britemx Grimeout mixed with water(60% of water). Amazing thing this is, thank you very much to person who recommended it to me.
So this was the state of the car.









Wiping the dust in the car? Ain't nobody got time for that.









Those are some clean seats ( sorry for some blurry pics I tried to work as fast as I could)
















Still, got to love people who understand they can't take car for cloth floor mats. 








Under rubber ones you find original mats and they look like new :doublesho









This for now, more after the brake


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Quirky little car that. Really like it actually! Have a handful there to clean it up, will be well worth it in the end though!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Pics not working


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Let's continue, more dirt on the way 

























































Here is how water looked after washing the car between doors.









I know that stickers add power to the car but this one looks so feminine it probably takes 5 HP away, it must go 









And since if you collect 4 Vignettes 5th is free( you don't actually) we also had a rainbow on our windscreen. 









After many hours of hoovering (hoover provided by father who is electrican, picture below ), brushing, wiping this was the result. Sorry for few closeup pictures, will do them next time I go cleaning but it really is clean, promise 


































Boot was also filthy but I was to keen to clean it so I forgot to take pics before, only after 










That's it for now, thank you for reading  .


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

A&J said:


> Pics not working


That is odd, it works on computer but not on Tapatalk, first post at least, second works fine. will try to fix it.
edit: should work now, report back please


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep...now i can see. Nice car. Good effort on the inside. Looks good:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

looking good


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking good so far.

That is a beast of a hoover you have!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking much better, well done on the interior.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Much better now!! Well done.

I've driven a couple of these when my Polo has been in at VW, they're not bad little cars.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Great job until now, and that interior looks great for 100K km.:doublesho
Usput pozdrav iz Bosne :wave:


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

Excellent job you have done there.... looking at the UP dash its has little tastes of the twingo dash.... the black and white... the steering wheel.... you have a nice little car now... looks like your from Ljubljana.... beautiful country..... you are so luck to have so many nice forests around... 

Top job...:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

great work mate.

Interior looks like new!


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you guys for all the kind words, it means a lot to someone who is a :newbie: 

So, I owe you some pics of car cleaned under bonnet and under boot door. So here we go.










































Grime Out doing its thing...










Done

















After that it was time for wheels and arches. First, wheels.

















Grime Out is my friend again 









And we are done  ( not yellow, WB seems to be off)

















Now to arches. Problems with this car is that at the back there are no plastic arches. So this is the state of them after washing the car with hose couple of times. 









So now I used pressure washer. Cleaning wheels first wasn't my brightest idea ever... :lol:

















Not perfect but much better. Ifanyone has idea how to get more out of here feel free to tell  









Car also got monthly Vignette so we can drive on motorways, whoohoo  








It's genuinely not bad, fast enough for motorways and taking over isn't a problem.
Also got him OEM key ring instead of ugly we had on temporary 









So now looks clean... 

























... but it's not perfect. On this pic you can see swirls on the bonnet because of god knows why, maybe they washed it in carwash or something. 









And also a bit of iron to make my life all that much happier 

















I don't have machine polisher but I do have AF Tripple and FK 2865 and FK 1000P.









My plan is to remove iron first, I have one from local brand and maybe clay it where necessary. After that I plan to go over it with AF Tripple and over Tripple put one of two FK products. Which one do you recommend?

Also for the end here is a picture of both white cars we have, thank you for reading


----------



## DuncanB (Oct 5, 2009)

Fabulous job!


----------



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

Great job, your English is very good too. :driver:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Love the car and work you have done to it. They are great fun to drive those little UP!'s


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've just been looking at these. What cool little cars. How do you find the ride? I sometimes find small cars make the ride feel a bit bouncy.


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

FallenAngel said:


> Great job until now, and that interior looks great for 100K km.:doublesho
> Usput pozdrav iz Bosne :wave:


Hi  
Yeah, interior was nice surprise. Everything seems to be really good quality. Quite impressed, to be fair except the shiny plastic on the console everything else looks almost like new.

Poslano z mojega SM-T520 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

sata said:


> Excellent job you have done there.... looking at the UP dash its has little tastes of the twingo dash.... the black and white... the steering wheel.... you have a nice little car now... looks like your from Ljubljana.... beautiful country..... you are so luck to have so many nice forests around...
> 
> Top job...:thumb::thumb::thumb:


I live near Ljubljana yes, about 30 kilometres souteast from Ljubljana 

Poslano z mojega SM-T520 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Tourni (Jul 21, 2016)

Dober! great turn around. 

I have forgotten how beautiful Slovenia is, i really must go back there one year.


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Guitarjon said:


> I've just been looking at these. What cool little cars. How do you find the ride? I sometimes find small cars make the ride feel a bit bouncy.


They can be a bit bouncey as you said but maneuverability makes up for that, it's such a fun car to drive around tight corners. Clio is fine in town but this one is still much better, but Laguna (without 4Control) is just pain in town for me, especially not being used to it.

Poslano z mojega SM-T520 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Tourni said:


> Dober! great turn around.
> 
> I have forgotten how beautiful Slovenia is, i really must go back there one year.


What were you doing here? 

Poslano z mojega Nexus 5X z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

:thumb:

Great job, really like the wheels too.


----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

Hi, just wondering what products you've used so far?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Top work!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

More nice work, well done matey.


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Mike206 said:


> Hi, just wondering what products you've used so far?


Up to this point? 
Britemax Grimeout (60% water for interior) 
Grimout again (25ish % of water for wheels, engine bay, more dirty parts outside)

First some cheap car soap and later something not much more expensive from ArmorAll with wax. And about 15 hours I think, all together. Now time for iron off and waxing, this will also take mi quite some time tomorrow probably. So this is it, it's not perfect but you can make a lot with Britemax. If you are doing something on budget you need APC, it's the best thing ever. You can use it for so many things and that was save some money.

Poslano z mojega Nexus 5X z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Excellent job. You've achieved a great turn around already. Interior looks like it has just rolled off the showroom. Always good to see someone who has a passion for detailing and their car.


----------



## martin81 (Jul 9, 2016)

Well done mate  Really good job.


----------



## poppo2003 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well done


----------



## irish pete (Feb 29, 2012)

Top work 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Good work. You can get inner arches for the rear from the dealer. In the UK it costs about £100 for the parts and takes about 40-60 mins per side to fit. Makes the car a lot quieter. I know as we have a Skoda Citigo for my daughter to learn in and that was one of the first things I did. Great little cars.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Odlično susjed


----------



## Gizmo1973 (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks great.. Good job.. 👍

Regards Gizmo1973


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

So Wednesday was day for decontamination and waxing. 
Products used : 
Carshinefactory (CSF) Iron off
CSF clay
AF Tripple 
FK 2865

Big shoutout to user @A&J, he was my PM support team  . But now, let's get cracking 

Iron off doing its job

















No pics of claying and applying AF Tripple so straight to waxing.

















And after 2 coats of FK2865 on top of AF Tripple this is the result. It isn't perfect, car would need a respray for that but it doesn't look to shabby 


















































Our trio, 2007 Renault Laguna 2.0 dci, 2012 VW white up! 1.0 and 2014 Renault Clio 0,9 Tce.









Laguna is now next car to replace, this one looks tempting 









Thank you everyone for reading and I'm sorry for typos I do and tenses I mix up


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Neno330 said:


> Odlično susjed


Hvala


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Great job. For a first timer you did really good:thumb:


----------



## who.am.i (Jan 23, 2016)

Good job!
Fajn si ga spucal!

VAG Familia


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Excellent job. You've added alot of gloss, especially for a white car.


----------



## JoeyTaffy93 (Jan 17, 2016)

Lovely work! As said already you've done well for a first time, I wish my white BMW was this shiney !

I do like them Renault Talismans!


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

So we are 5 and a half years away from my first post in this topic. Not much has happened during this time. Replaced some suspension components, some sensor played up but nothing mayor. Overall, great car, fun to drive, cheap to insure and refuel and very practical for the size. Only problematic thing was surface rust on bodywork. Was mostly driven by mom so it did 40k km in this time.

But as life goes on stuff changes. Car was bought before I went to University. Now I'm done with it and I have a job. So I could afford something newer, maybe more interesting. So this is a farewell post to the VW, last detail in my hands. It will be missed.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Fantastic little cars!

My mother has one and we had one. 

We had the Highline, traded it in for the X1...I wish I kept it as a run around if I am honest as it was a great little car.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice - served you well then :thumb: 

What you thinking of replacing it with ??


----------

